
The winner in mixed reality will be  Snapchat - steven
https://backchannel.com/the-dark-horse-of-augmented-reality-cdd663e5d902#.3myz1wf09
======
justinlardinois
I'm not sure if they publicly acknowledge it, but I wouldn't doubt Snapchat is
collecting data from use of lenses and using it to develop some amazing facial
recognition/augmented reality software.

I think the fact that they have a job listing up for a "3D Computer Vision
Engineer" is telling; they definitely don't see this technology as a sideshow.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/snapchat/jobs/118167](https://boards.greenhouse.io/snapchat/jobs/118167)

